# Weekend weather



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If this weather srews up the ice I guess Ill get the boat back out! Talk about a teaser!!!!!!!!Wonder what the next month will bring. Dec didnt give much joy.


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

The life of a lying weatherman! PRICELESS!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

We don't have much ice yet but I don't think it will get screwed up this time.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I just watched the noon news. The weatherman said we're in store for one of the coldest January and February's on record.If this holds true we'll be ice fishing in April. I hope he's not yankin' my chain...........Mark


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

i heard that too on fox 8 at noon. said january and feburary are gonna be some of the coldest monthes for a long time. this little warm up isnt gonna hurt much. its still gonna be cold at night and the rain isnt moving in til early friday morning then change to snow by evening with the temps droping in the afternoon. scott sabol also said that after friday its gonna be starting to get cold for a long time. gonna keep my fingers crossed and pray to the fish gods.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Does it make anyone else nervous that the weatherman predicted what we want?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

swone said:


> Does it make anyone else nervous that the weatherman predicted what we want?


Nope, it's about time someone throws us a bone...............Mark


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I hope you guys are right! It didnt look good on the radar at lunch. ALOT of rain headed north with the warmer air.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Just got done viewing the 10 day for Randolph (44265) Looks like there shouldnt be any set backs hopefull the forecast stays correct.... I do have a question when it is 37 but feels like 21 will ice freeze?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

General, it has to be either 37 or 21 degrees, can't be both. Water can only freeze at 32 degrees............Mark


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

He's asking about wind chill.

Noaa had this:



> 1. What is wind chill temperature? back
> 
> A. The wind chill temperature is how cold people and animals feel when outside. Windchill is based on the rate of heat loss from exposed skin caused by wind and cold. As the wind increases, it draws heat from the body, driving down skin temperature and eventually the internal body temperature. Therefore, the wind makes it FEEL much colder. If the temperature is 0 degrees Fahrenheit and the wind is blowing at 15 mph, the wind chill is -19 degrees Fahrenheit. At this wind chill temperature, exposed skin can freeze in 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Tomb,thanks for explaining it in more detail..........Mark


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

I would think if anything the rain will help get rid of the snow thats on top of the ice. it'll refreeze and Walla thicker ice


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

So far everything is stayin west. Should kick up some wind for fri-sat and "FISH ON" by Sun!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I wonder what they consider cold ? We had a fairly cold Winter a couple years ago. Last year it was just getting good when we got the warm snap with all that rain which pretty much ruined fishing on some of the bigger lakes. It seems like this is beginning to be a regular occurance ?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

whaler said:


> i wonder what they consider cold ? We had a fairly cold winter a couple years ago. Last year it was just getting good when we got the warm snap with all that rain which pretty much ruined fishing on some of the bigger lakes. It seems like this is beginning to be a regular occurance ?


global warming.........:d :d


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Past 2 nights on my way home from work it was in the mid teens.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

hey rudder i like the pic...... you think i can go fishing with you sometime next summer?


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

its looking good still. my mom lives between wb and skeeter and she said it got down to 12 last night with the clear skies. im guessing skeeters gotta be pretty close and the little bit of weather coming isnt gonna hurt much out that way. especially if we get a good wind cuz the lake is frozen over already. im counting down til next weekend. gonna be at skeeter every day if it all goes to plan.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a week of vac I want too use up. Might have to pitch camp. What day did Linda say she would be open?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Christmas Day: 10:21 am.


Looking out my front picture widow:

*IT DOESNT LOOK GOOD OUT THERE!*


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

john tell me more what does it look like? i'm out of town and just wondering what the rain is like? sounds like it's pretty bad huh? all it needs to do is hold on for 24 hours or so.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

icebucketjohn said:


> Christmas Day: 10:21 am.
> 
> 
> Looking out my front picture widow:
> ...



There hasn't been as much rain as they said we'd get. Least I don't think so.

The small condo pond is still locked up.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

We still dodged a big bullet. Rain is good, it will freeze right up when the temps drop. This light drizzle won't do much damage, it's better than having it snow...........Mark


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

been raining steady here in dover but i dont think it will do alot of damage to the 2-3" i have seen on smaller ponds...keeping fingers crossed!!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

As long as the lakes don't open up from the wind I think we dodged a big bullet. Looks like most of the rain is out of Ohio at this point... Now just waiting on the cold front to pass and bring back some cooler temps.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I measured .75 inches in my rain gauge in Green, less than 1 mile from Nimisia.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Had too be a good inch here in Mahoning. Cant be good. Most the snow and ice is gone!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

well all i can say is what i saw through my windows....all the ice in my driveway is gone. D) but the little bit of water has refrozen already. we got a LOT of rain....but it appears that cold weather is back already. one good thing, NO SNOW.... this lack of snow is really unusual, i havent shoveled yet. like Mark said id rather have a little rain than a foot of snow. 

i "hope" the lakes are still good, my "gut" tells me we may have lost an inch and a few days of ice growth but everything should still be ok. but i havent left the house in about 48 hours...(got the flu or something)


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We got a good bit of rain here... I'm going to jump in the truck in a little bit and go make some ice checks. I'll report later.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm working later today, so I'll post on what I see also, Saturday 12/26


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

they were still fishing on mogadore and some portage lakes. i dont think the weather put us to far back. this up coming week is looking really good for the ice making. i still plan on getting out on skeeter on saturday and sunday. just gotta see what happens. and thanks for the reports from everybody. i live an hour and 15 mins from skeeter so i really do appreciate them. im sure a lot of us ogfers do. keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

It cant get cold enough fast enough!!! -15 sounds about right till april!!!!!

ICENUT


----------

